# Painting kitchen cabinets primer question



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello, Ive decided to paint my kitchen cabinets using my HVLP and was wondering what you guys would suggest to be the best primer to use? As for the paint I was going to use an acrylic enamel and then finish up with a poly ruling clear coat. Thanks!

www.DiscountHousePainters.com


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Zinzer cover stain is my go to stuff for priming stain/varnish. Scuff sand first and you will get an excellent bond.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I did what Josh said, I used oil impervo for my finish, but then again it's an apartment I rent and the cabinets are kind of crappy anyways. I also tried UMA as an experiment and that worked also.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Coverstain, Styx, insul-x aqualock will all work just make sure you degrease and sand them first.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

I like grip coat for a prime or a 100% acrylic with scuff coat first if you need to hide a darker color. Bonding primers generally don't have stain blockers built in. Then ultraplate or nextech for finish.


----------



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks! Do you guys think the zinzzer cover stain will spray alright thru an HVLP?

www.DiscountHousePainters.com


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

DiscountHousePainter said:


> Thanks! Do you guys think the zinzzer cover stain will spray alright thru an HVLP?
> 
> www.DiscountHousePainters.com


You might prob need to reduce it, maybe 8-10%. It sure sprays good through an airless.


----------



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks a lot Josh! Any recommendations on what kind of reducer? I apologize as its prob a newbie question but I pretty much am a noob to HVLP

www.DiscountHousePainters.com


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

I've only used three primers so far for cabs - these they are :thumbsup:

"I like grip coat for a prime or a 100% acrylic with scuff coat first if you need to hide a darker color. Bonding primers generally don't have stain blockers built in. Then ultraplate or nextech for finish."


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Insl-x Stix and Advance top coat.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

DiscountHousePainter said:


> Thanks a lot Josh! Any recommendations on what kind of reducer? I apologize as its prob a newbie question but I pretty much am a noob to HVLP
> 
> www.DiscountHousePainters.com


Just mineral spirits for zinzer. I think the specs for it say not to thin it, but its commonly done.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't thin it for airless and only tried hvlp once.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

So- no one wants to call this guy a DIY? I'll see you over at http://www.diychatroom.com


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

BrushJockey said:


> So- no one wants to call this guy a DIY? I'll see you over at http://www.diychatroom.com


I would except he has been around a while.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Damon, calling Damon, clean up on thread 23119!:jester:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

If you use Bin, you won't have to play around with reducing, it's a great bonding primer and its also a stain blocker. All great properties in ONE product.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

RCP said:


> Damon, calling Damon, clean up on thread 23119!:jester:


I still have my training wheels on. Once I figure this mod stuff out I'll run a tight ship, I promise! ;-)


----------



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

My apologies fella's for the DIY question, I'm not new to painting just new to HVLP and haven't done much cabinet painting and just wanted to make sure I get it right. If I have any more DIY questions in the future I'll refer to the other site. Thanks again for all the help and suggestions, I ended up going with the Zinzer cover stain, I went ahead and bought a gallon as I'm also going to paint a laminate countertop. I've heard the (Stix) Insul X stuff is great for counters but I haven't been able to find any locally. Thanks again!:thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

You can get Stix at Home Depot, and its a GREAT bonding primer.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> So- no one wants to call this guy a DIY? I'll see you over at http://www.diychatroom.com


I thought you had some specific thread over there but instead just a lure. lol

It has been awhile since I have gave this spiel but I will see if it still sounds good...

We have to remember that we have all different types of painters on the forum and while they may be professionals they may not be as experienced in all things. For instance if there is a well experienced NC guy that guy may have to form different habits and adjust their skill set for the task that took them out of the element that they may have been in for sometime. Another example would be a Faux guy that is considering doing an exterior. (common explanation it seems). 

The truth of the matter is that we have to take these things on face value and while I would be inclined to think that someone that is way out of their element should reconsider taking the job because the customer is more than likely unaware that they are not getting the type of professional they probably think they are. 

Not saying this about the OP as he/she stated it was his/her own cabinets and he/she has a website with non stock photos I have to think he/she paints for a living.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Discount, what type of hvlp do you have? Are the cabs currently stained or painted? You will certainly need to thin the cover stain. Thin with paint thinner until when you dip a stir stick in it, pull it out and hold it at an angle, when the primer finally turns from a stream into drips that they break about a second apart.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Damon, calling Damon, clean up on thread 23119!:jester:


Got to love the attention to detail. Somebody else would of said isle 3


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

BrushJockey said:


> So- no one wants to call this guy a DIY? I'll see you over at http://www.diychatroom.com



I have been painting for over 18 years and have asked/made threads about stuff I did at my apartment I wasn't sure how to do. Does that make me a DIY? I think not, I am trying new thing to expand my business/knoldage and learn as many different aspects of painting as I possible can. I could see if the OP had only the one post but DiscountHousePainter has been active on here for a while, so no he is not a DIY.


----------



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

Damon, for now I'm just using a Chicago Electric from Harbor Freight. It was recommended to me by Ibesocal on here for spraying multispec on countertops. So far I've been very pleased with this thing and it was only like $130 plus you can buy a no questions asked full replacement warranty for 1 or 2 years. I think the one year I bought was $12. I've just been working on these in my spare time which is scarce but I've got 7 or 8 of them primed and painted. I'm working on clearing them today. I went with Polycrylic and I figured I'd have to thin it but I didn't at all. I checked it with a viscosity cup and it ran through in like 12 seconds so this stuff is very thin. I'll def post pics when I'm done. I get a fair amount of work painting counter tops and I usually do the Giani covering that looks like marble/granite. I've really enjoyed working on my cabinets and I think in my area there would be a market that I could advertise a countertop and cabinet package deal. We have alotta forclosure houses that people are buying, fixing, and renting and I would like to be able to market to them as kitchen are a focal point in selling/renting a home. Thanks all!


----------



## O'Brien (Feb 24, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> Insl-x Stix and Advance top coat.


I like this system, although I've been using XIM's UMA more than Stix lately. Advance Satin or Cabinet Coat.


----------



## O'Brien (Feb 24, 2011)

BrushJockey said:


> So- no one wants to call this guy a DIY? I'll see you over at http://www.diychatroom.com


If you haven't, check out Toolnut's "Little Rant".


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

O'Brien said:


> I like this system, although I've been using XIM's UMA more than Stix lately. Advance Satin or Cabinet Coat.


Those are both excellent primers! I find stix to have better coverage, quicker drying time and a better price point.


----------



## Chicago K (Mar 28, 2021)

DiscountHousePainter said:


> Thanks a lot Josh! Any recommendations on what kind of reducer? I apologize as its prob a newbie question but I pretty much am a noob to HVLP
> 
> www.DiscountHousePainters.com


With all the new tips that are out for airless I have all most stop using my HVLP.


----------

